# Hamilton Ontario looking for a player



## cousin_avi (Nov 14, 2002)

The group is looking for one or two players to join an existing Ravenloft campaign.  We play Friday nights with a smaller group playing Tuesdays (different game).  If you would like more details, email me at dimmuborgir@msn.com.

The general age of the group is about 27 and we are looking for people near that age (older is fine).  We are into roleplaying with a fair amount of combat and are looking for people to compliment our game.

Thanks

Mark


----------

